# اللغة العربية ومرتبتها عالميًا!



## ابن سينا (3 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
اللغة العربية ورغم ما تعانيه من ضعف في مجالات العلم والطب,ورغم الهجوم المتكرر عليها ومحاولات الطعن بها وجعلها هامشية, إلا ان لها مرتبة بين لغات العالم واثرها في الحوار العالمي وذلك لعدة أسباب:
1.فهي لغة القرآن...والله سبحانه توعد بحفظه, وبالتالي حفظ اللغة الغربية.
2.هي لغة مكتوبة(ليست شفوية)
3.قدرتها على الاشتقاق,وهذا يخرجها من الجمود.
وقد اصدر مركزالرائد للدراسات والبحوث دراسة بعنوان:"*اللغة العربية تحتل الرتبة السادسة عالمياً*"
(من منطلق اعتبار اللغة أداة للتواصل ووسيلة للحوار وتبادل الثقافات بين البشر في مختلف أرجاء المعمورة، وبالنظر إلى أهمية اللغة في حياتنا اليومية واستخداماتها غير المحدودة، اختير تاريخ 21 فيفري من كل عام يوما عالميا للغة الأم.
وفي ذات الإطار فإن المنظمة العالمية للتربية والثقافة و العلوم (اليونسكو) أكدت أن نصف لغات العالم في الوقت الراهن مهددة بالانقراض سيما منها اللغات الشفوية غير المكتوبة، علما أن العدد الإجمالي للغات العالم حاليا يقدر بحوالي ستة آلاف لغة. وتكشف تقارير المنظمة الدولية عن انقراض "لغة أم" واحدة على الأقل كل سنتين من لغات الأقليات في العالم، في حين أن نسبة أخرى كبيرة من اللغات تعيش حالة احتضار سريعة، حيث أن 96 بالمائة من هذه اللغات الشفوية لا يتحدث بها عدا أربعة في المائة من البشر. 
وفي خضم الصراع على البقاء الذي يعيشه عالم اليوم ويفرضه منطق القوة فإن إحصائية اليونسكو الأخيرة كشفت أن اللغة العربية تحتل المرتبة السادسة من حيث الانتشار بعد اللغة الصينية (الموندارين) والإنكليزية والأوردية (لغة الباكستان والهند) والإسبانية والروسية، كما أنها تحتل المرتبة الخمسين من بين اللغات الأكثر بروزا والمرتبة الثامنة عشر في مجال الترجمة. الجهود التي يقوم بها العالم العربي في مجال حماية اللغة العربية تعتبرها منظمة اليونسكو مجهودات فردية محضة أو مؤسساتية لكن ما يعاب عليها هو المحدودية، الأمر الذي يجعلها بحاجة إلى دفع أكبر واهتمام استراتيجي أكثر.
وفي مجال الترجمة إلى اللغة العربية فإن ما يتم ترجمته اليوم لا يزيد عن 30 عنوانا سنويا وهو ما يمثل نسبة 4.3 بالمائة مما تضطلع بترجمته دول متقدمة كألمانيا كل سنة. وأمام هذا الواقع المزري الذي تعيشه اللغة العربية، فقد صار لزاما على الدول العربية، المستهدفة أساسا في خصوصياتها سيما اللغة العربية، مراجعة دقيقة ودراسة ممحصة للسبل الكفيلة بارتقاء اللغة العربية إلى مستوى الإيجابية وتسخير كل الإمكانات والوسائل التي تسمح بحمايتها من المؤامرات الخارجية خاصة تلك المحاولات التي تستهدف اللغة العربية الفصحى عبر تشجيع اللهجات العربية التي تختلف من بلد لآخر).
مركز الرائد للدراسات والبحوث .


----------



## هزبر المقطري (7 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع .
بالضبط فأن تهميش اللغة العربية صار متفشيا في هذا المرحلة من تاريخ اللغة العربية وخصوصا بعد تحررالدول العربية من الاستعمار و ظهور اللهجات الدارجة .
وانا من رأيي للمحافظة على اللغة العربية هي ان يكون التدريس بالغة العربية سواء كان في الدراسات الثانوية او الجامعية. وذلك لبناء الحضارة العـــــــــربـــيــــــة. 
وشكراُ


----------



## saeed_alareeqy (8 أكتوبر 2006)

نحن السبب في تهميش اللغه العربيه لاننا تخلينا عنها
اكثرنا الان يقرا القران دون ان يعلم ما يقراه لكننا نقرا كتب اجنبيه دون الحاجه الى قواميس

تجد اكثر العرب في الشوارع يحيوون بعضهم بهاي وهلو ...... وينسون تحية الاسلام (السلام عليكم ورحمة الله)

تجد وتجد وتجد 

والله اكثرنا لا يستاهل ان يكون محسوب على اللغه العربيه

سلمت


----------



## air_con (9 أكتوبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع وبارك الله فيك *


----------



## بدرالدين الأسمر (10 أكتوبر 2006)

متى يستفيق العرب
لحماية هويتنا


----------



## ابن سينا (10 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
أخي العزيز بدر الدين الأسمر ...الأصل أن نقول "متى نفيق نحن العرب" لحماية هويتنا,فكلنا عرب ومسلمون ونريد ان نعيد مجدنا ومجد لغتنا سابق عهدها,ويجب علينا نحن ان نقوم بهذه الامور الجسام. 
حيّاك الله.


----------



## بدرالدين الأسمر (11 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا للأخ ابن سينا
وفعلا كلنا يتحمل جانب من المسؤولية


----------



## mzobeid (15 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع وبارك الله فيك


----------



## خالد بن الوليد (18 أكتوبر 2006)

هل يمكنكم ان تقولوا لي كيف كان حال اللغة العربية مقارنة باللغات التي ذكرتموها يوم كان الشعراء و المترجمون و الكتاب يستبدلون انتاجهم المعرفي و العلمي بما يزنه من الذهب يوم ان كانت الدولة ترعى العلماء و توفر لهم كل ادوات الانتاج و التطوير

لا تحاسبوا اللغة العربية في زمن الانحطاط زمن ترأس علينا و تامر الويبضات " الرجل التافه يتكلم في امر العامة " 

ايها الأخوة لا تلوموا اللغة العربية بل اشفقوا على حالها و حال اهلها و دينها حين تحكم بهم التوافه من الرجال ........ فأين الرجال الرجال لتغيير هذا الحال


----------



## هزبر المقطري (15 نوفمبر 2006)

يا اخون الحل بسيط جداوهو ان نطور اللغة العربية من جديد وذلك من خلال جعل لغة التعليم الاولى هي العربية وانشاء دور ترجمة لتسهيل مسألة المراجع ولكن هنالك قوى وايدي خفيه تحاول ان تمنع الدول العربية من ذلك والكل يعرفها هي الايدي اليهودية القذرة ومن يعاونها على ذلك


----------



## ريمون عدلي (16 نوفمبر 2006)

يجب ان نقوم بدراسه كامله لعمليه التدريس باللغه العربيه
حيث لا يجوذ ان نتلقي العلم باللغه العربيه ونقوم بالحث
بالمراجع الاجنبيه هذا والله غير منطقي


----------



## amontilladow (15 يناير 2007)

iam ahmad yaseen and iam studying the biomedical engineering and this is my fourth year in the university although of my respect to all of your opinions about this topic but i dont understand why do 
you want the studying in the universities to be in the arabic language because the studying in the english language is easier than the studying in the arabic language because we dont have an arabic audetors or writers who can write and bublish an arabic bookon any field of the engineering with the conditions that this books are better that the english books and second the studying in the english language is agood chance to learn and improve the english language that is the international language in the world so before we invite the universites to teach there student in the arabic language we must find the good doctors and profs who write agood books in engineering and i see that problem isnot in the language of teaching the broblem is that the universites ignore the practical part and imphase in the less important the theoritical part this my opinion thank you


----------



## ابو مهدي (25 يناير 2007)

هذا يدعونا للبحث عن ايجاد حركة تعريب واسعة


----------



## محمد الورقلي الجزا (12 فبراير 2007)

اللغة العامية هي السبب في هجران اللغة العربية الفصحى


----------



## محمد الورقلي الجزا (12 فبراير 2007)

العربية قادرة على مواكبة التكنولوجيا العيب فينا نحن العرب


----------



## مهندس/اسماعيل (1 مارس 2007)

اللغه العربيه من افضل اللغات العالميه


----------

